# HEY YALL NEED HELP WITH MAKING YOUR SONA??? TRY HERE MAYBE THIS CAN HELP YA!!!!



## Narri (Apr 20, 2020)

One thing a lot of new members to the fandom seem to struggle with is getting a reference of their character. They may not be comfortable drawing up a reference of their own or just really don’t know where to start so I wanted to put this thread here to possibly help those people out.

Look honestly I don’t really know where this thread should go so if it’s not in the right place let me know. OR maybe one of the mods could use their SUPER MOD POWERS OF EPICNESSSS!!!!! To move the thread to the correct place. 

This list is very much a work in progress and should get a bunch of updates in the future.

*VIDEOS THAT ARE BETTER AT EXPLAINING THINGS THAN ME*

Deciding your Fursona tips! (Pocari Roo)






MAKE YOUR FURSONA! 5 Steps (Pocari Roo)






Furry Things How to make YOUR fursona (BetaEtaDelota)






(Needed To Split Into Multiple Parts Because Of Character Limitations)
*WHAT FOLLOWS ARE FREE TO USE REFRENCE SHEETS/ BASES TO START YOUR CHARCTER!!!!! (If you want to go down the finding a base route) *


----------



## Narri (Apr 20, 2020)

*Canines (The Big Doggos)  Awoooooo*

Wolf/canine Free to use Template 1 By ThatsFurredUp: www.furaffinity.net: Wolf/ Canine Free to use Template 1 by ThatsFurredUp

Free Ref Lineart By Rarakie: www.furaffinity.net: Free Ref Lineart by Rarakie

-FREE TO USE- Canine Ref Sheet By CherryBox: www.furaffinity.net: -FREE TO USE- Canine Ref Sheet by CherryBox

Free Line Art! Generic wolf/canine! By marymouse: www.furaffinity.net: FREE Line Art! Generic wolf/canine! by marymouse

.Free – Canine Female By Absinthium: www.furaffinity.net: .Free - Canine Female. by Absinthium

.Free – Canine Male By Absinthium: www.furaffinity.net: .Free - Canine Male. by Absinthium

Male Canine By Free_2_use: www.furaffinity.net: Male Canine by Free_2_use

Female canine By Free_2_use: www.furaffinity.net: Female canine by Free_2_use

Free Line Art – Generic Canine Digitigrade By Synchra: www.furaffinity.net: Free Line Art - Generic Canine Digitigrade by Synchra

Free Line Art – Generic canine Plantigrade By Synchra: www.furaffinity.net: Free Line Art - Generic Canine Plantigrade by Synchra

Free canine lineart by igiveyoulemons: www.furaffinity.net: Free canine lineart by igiveyoulemons

Free Lineart – Male canine character sheet By zhivagod: www.furaffinity.net: FREE LINEART - Male Canine Character Sheet by zhivagod

Free Lineart – Female canine character sheet By zhivagod: www.furaffinity.net: FREE LINEART - Female Canine Character Sheet by zhivagod

Free Line art – Generic Fox Plantigrade By Synchra: www.furaffinity.net: Free Line Art - Generic Fox Plantigrade by Synchra

Canine Reference Sheet Base V3 [Free To Use] By krapette: www.furaffinity.net: Canine reference sheet base V3 [FREE TO USE] by krapette

Free Wolf Reference Sheet By Ataraxis: www.furaffinity.net: Free Wolf Reference Sheet by Ataraxis

Free Canine Anthro Base Lineart By Schneeauge: Free Canine Anthro Base - Lineart by Schneeauge on DeviantArt


----------



## Narri (Apr 20, 2020)

*Felines (Mewow)*

Freebie Feline Template By Charu: www.furaffinity.net: FREEBIE Feline Template by Charu

Free Line art – Male Feline Character Sheet by zhivagod: www.furaffinity.net: FREE LINEART - Male Feline Character Sheet by zhivagod

Free Lineart – Female Feline Character Sheet by zhivagod:www.furaffinity.net: FREE LINEART - Female Feline Character Sheet by zhivagod

Free (Male) Feline ref sheet lines by Dirtiran: www.furaffinity.net: FREE (Male) feline ref sheet lines by Dirtiran

Free (Female) Feline ref sheet lines by Dirtiran: www.furaffinity.net: FREE (Female) feline ref sheet lines by Dirtiran

Free Line Art –Generic Domestic Cat Digitigrade By Synchra: www.furaffinity.net: Free Line Art - Generic Domestic Cat Digitigrade by Synchra

Free Line Art – Generic Big Cat Digitigrade By Synchra: www.furaffinity.net: Free Line Art - Generic Big Cat Digitigrade by Synchra


----------



## Narri (Apr 20, 2020)

*Rabbits*

Free Lineart – Male rabbit character sheet by zhivagod: www.furaffinity.net: FREE LINEART - Male Rabbit Character Sheet by zhivagod

Free Lineart – Female rabbit character sheet by zhivagod: www.furaffinity.net: FREE LINEART - Female Rabbit Character Sheet by zhivagod


----------



## Narri (Apr 20, 2020)

*Avian/Birbs*

Free Line Art – Parrot! By Synchra: www.furaffinity.net: Free Line Art - Parrot! by Synchra

Pancan Lineart OUTDATED By qutens: www.furaffinity.net: Pancan Lineart OUTDATED by qutens

Pancan Base (2019) By qutens: www.furaffinity.net: Pancan Base (2019) by qutens


*Gryphons*

Free Gryphon Lines by S-Nova: Free Gryphon Lines by S-Nova on DeviantArt

Free Gryphon lineart by merrypaws: Free gryphon lineart by merrypaws on DeviantArt

Free Male Gryphon Lineart by Fulpelt: www.furaffinity.net: Free Male Gryphon Lineart by Fulpelt


----------



## Narri (Apr 20, 2020)

*Dutch Angel Dragons (or DADS THEY ARE CUTE!!!!)*

Dutch Angel Dragon – Free to Use Lineart by PriestessShizuka: www.furaffinity.net: Dutch Angel Dragon -- Free to Use Lineart by PriestessShizuka

Free-to-use DutchAD reference *NEW* By SilanaMisha: www.furaffinity.net: Free-to-use DutchAD reference *NEW* by SilanaMisha

Angel Dragon Reference Base – Free to use By SilanaMisha: www.furaffinity.net: Angel Dragon reference base - Free to use by SilanaMisha


----------



## Narri (Apr 20, 2020)

*Lizards*

Free snake lineart! By TheWhiteFalcon: www.furaffinity.net: Free snake lineart! by TheWhiteFalcon

Free Line Art – Leopard Gecko By Synchra: www.furaffinity.net: Free Line Art - Leopard Gecko by Synchra

Free Line Art – Day Gecko By Synchra: www.furaffinity.net: Free Line Art - Day Gecko by Synchra

Anthro Snake Tail Base By samalamb-bases: Anthro Snake Tail Base by samalamb-bases on DeviantArt


----------



## Narri (Apr 20, 2020)

*Sergal (CHEESE BOIS)*

Another free Sergal Base By spyropurple: www.furaffinity.net: Another free Sergal base by spyropurple

Free sergal base v2.0 By DarkArlett: www.furaffinity.net: FREE sergal base v2.0 by DarkArlett

(OFFICIAL REFERENCE SHEET OF SERGALS BY MICK39! www.furaffinity.net: The Official Reference Sheet of Sergals - Part 1 by mick39)

FREE SOUTHERN SERGAL TEMPLATE, OPEN USE LINEART By Lovar: www.furaffinity.net: FREE SOUTHERN SERGAL TEMPLATE, OPEN USE LINEART by Lovar


----------



## Narri (Apr 20, 2020)

*Misc I Haven’t Added into their own Catogory*

[Free line art] anthro tree frog by Guifrog: www.furaffinity.net: [Free line art] Anthro Tree Frog by Guifrog

Free Line Art – Skunk By Synchra: www.furaffinity.net: Free Line Art - Skunk by Synchra

Free Line Art – Spotted Hyena Digitigrade By Synchra: www.furaffinity.net: Free Line Art - Spotted Hyena Digitigrade by Synchra

F2U Protogen Ref Base By Stevie_Kalvaroo: www.furaffinity.net: F2U Protogen Ref Base (2019 UPDATE) by Stevie_Kalvaroo

Crux Lineart [PSD file] By Zarkayrin: www.furaffinity.net: Crux lineart [PSD file] by Zarkayrin

Crux Lineart By CandysBite: www.furaffinity.net: Crux Lineart by CandysBite

Crux in love By Casandra: www.furaffinity.net: Crux in love by Casandra

Crux lineart- no markings by Ritz_Bitz: www.furaffinity.net: crux lineart- no markings by Ritz_Bitz

2014 Crux Lineart by Ritz_Bitz: www.furaffinity.net: 2014 Crux Lineart by Ritz_Bitz

Male Manokit Base – Free to use By PoleFox: www.furaffinity.net: Male Manokit Base - Free to use by PoleFox

Free Lineart 2015 By JotaHota: www.furaffinity.net: Free Lineart 2015!!! by JotaHota

Free Line Art Generic Kangaroo By Synchra: www.furaffinity.net: Free Line Art - Generic Kangaroo by Synchra

[F2U] FREE Furry Ref Sheet Base By RetroSpectra: [F2U] FREE Furry Ref Sheet Base by RetroSpectra on DeviantArt

-NEW – FREE REFERENCE SHEET FILE By zhivagod: www.furaffinity.net: - NEW - FREE REFERENCE SHEET FILE by zhivagod

https://cat-bird.com/2017/09/20/free-reference-sheets/#UFRS2017

www.weasyl.com: FREE LINEART-Generic Canine Ref Sheet- by Austin / AJ

Free Line Art – Carubou/Raindeer By Synchra: www.furaffinity.net: Free Line Art - Caribou/Reindeer by Synchra

Free Line Art – Anthro Red Panda By Synchra: www.furaffinity.net: Free Line Art - Anthro Red Panda by Synchra

Free Line Art – Red Panda By Synchra: www.furaffinity.net: Free Line Art - Red Panda by Synchra

Free Line Art – Sea Otter By Synchra: www.furaffinity.net: Free Line Art - Sea Otter by Synchra

Free Line Art – River Otter! By Synchra: www.furaffinity.net: Free Line Art - River Otter! by Synchra

[Free Lineart] Avali By FelisRandomis: www.furaffinity.net: [Free Lineart] Avali by FelisRandomis


----------



## Narri (Apr 20, 2020)

If there are any broken or duplicate links let me know so I can edit the post to remove or fix them. This list is by no way “All the Bases and References” out there. This is more like a bunch of resources on where to start.

This list may be updated in the future with a bunch more bases and references.

Here are two links if none of these references catch your fancy to go looking for yourself.

Search -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Search 'ref sheet base' on DeviantArt - Discover The Largest Online Art Gallery and Community


Now you should have a character or at least a visual representation of a character. Now’s a good time to visit forums.furaffinity.net: Art Exchange and Trades or go find an artist open for commissions on whatever platform you are using. I’ll drop a few links down below to help.

forums.furaffinity.net: Forum Rules: - Art Sales and Auctions Rules (PLEASE READ) - Last modified: 05/07/19

forums.furaffinity.net: Art Sales and Auctions



Cheers for reading fluffbutts!

If there’s anything I’ve missed or anything you think I should add let me know!


*GLORIOUS REFERENCE LIST!!!!*

http://www.furryteens.org/forum/index.php?topic=21739.0 (via the wayback machiene

www.thefurryforum.com: Free Line Art!

Index -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Fur Affinity Forums

DeviantArt - Discover The Largest Online Art Gallery and Community


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 20, 2020)

Bruh.
Chill.
Relax.
Inhale some tea or drink some air, I dunno. Just take it easy.


----------



## Arishipshape (Apr 20, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Bruh.
> Chill.
> Relax.
> Inhale some tea or drink some air, I dunno. Just take it easy.


I disagree. While I do agree that chilling and relaxing are great, I don't think that the posts above prompt such a reaction. In my opinion, this is a fantastic fursona resource compilation and continuing to make it great is a noble endeavor.

Good work, Narri!


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 20, 2020)

Arishipshape said:


> I disagree. While I do agree that chilling and relaxing are great, I don't think that the posts above prompt such a reaction. In my opinion, this is a fantastic fursona resource compilation and continuing to make it great is a noble endeavor.
> 
> Good work, Narri!


Don't take it seriously. I have nothing against this, I'm just telling them to maybe take it slow(er).


----------



## Narri (Apr 20, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Bruh.
> Chill.
> Relax.
> Inhale some tea or drink some air, I dunno. Just take it easy.


Air is a really good drink. May have to have some more.


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 21, 2020)

Oooh this gave me an idea~
That's some froggin' angelic, superb work there, cookieman! Would be great to see it pinned so it never disappears!


----------



## Arishipshape (Apr 21, 2020)

Guifrog said:


> Oooh this gave me an idea~
> That's some froggin' angelic, superb work there, cookieman! Would be great to see it pinned so it never disappears!


I second the pinning motion.


----------



## Dexin (Apr 21, 2020)

Wow this is a really thorough compilation of resources. Thanks for sharing dude ^_^

Also I third the motion to pin this :3


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 24, 2020)

Aye, thought I'd give my contribution:

www.furaffinity.net: [Free line art] Anthro Tree Frog by Guifrog

@SSJ3Mewtwo @Scrydan What do you think of a thread pin?


----------



## Narri (May 2, 2020)

*Bumpy Bump*


----------



## Guifrog (May 10, 2020)

*bumping for u*


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 26, 2020)

I thought I'd bump this, because I was thinking of making a bunny 'sona and I found myself looking for this thread. 
Great job with all the links.


----------



## Miigo (May 26, 2020)

Very cool links !! Thank you for putting the effort to collect everything into one place ♥ I'll probably put these into use while I design my second sona


----------



## Narri (Jun 19, 2020)

Imma Bump Dis


----------



## Small_Wonder (Jun 19, 2020)

Hey, I have a pretty useful free line-art tool here for people like me who can't draw. This is a base package for Sai, and while it's not exactly comprehensive, it's a decent starting place for you to start choosing things like colors, markings, spikes, tails, ears or horns, that kind of thing. It required SAI, I have no idea if any other programs will work, but it allows you to pick and choose parts. Unfortunately, the artist who uploaded this has been inactive for a long time, so there probably wont be any updates. I used it to make a super basic reference sheet for my girl, Plum, which I then was able to give to an actual artist.
www.furaffinity.net: THE BIG BIG BASE :: FREE BASE :: by Sailor.



Spoiler


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Jul 1, 2020)

Super glad i found this, thank you so much!


----------



## Narri (Jul 7, 2020)

Been a bit since I've bumped this SOOO
*Bump*


----------



## Narri (Jul 11, 2020)

Maybe a bump??? 

Also, I need help naming this list. Does anyone have any ideas for what thing collection of bases could be called?


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 21, 2020)

Narri said:


> Maybe a bump???
> 
> Also, I need help naming this list. Does anyone have any ideas for what thing collection of bases could be called?


"COLLECTION OF BASES"!!
"COLLECTION OF BASES AND FURSONA TIPS"!!
"COLLECTION OF BASES FOR YOUR FURSONA"!!
I do mean seriously


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 21, 2020)

I'm happy with my dragowolf and my manokit


----------



## Rimna (Jun 6, 2021)

I was looking for this thread because of all the amazing links for Free To Use bases and templates.

Bump for new joiners, and anyone who's interested in getting Free-to-use lineart to build their character! (which I am, I was looking for that rabbit template XD)


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 7, 2021)

I still think this thread should be pinned


----------



## Narri (Aug 17, 2021)

I'll give this thread a little bump


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 26, 2021)

Me too~


----------



## FrotPrince (Oct 27, 2021)

This is super helpful, thanks so much!


----------



## Mossymossfox (Oct 29, 2021)

Any tips on personality building???


----------



## Narri (Oct 30, 2021)

Mossymossfox said:


> Any tips on personality building???


That would depend on what you want the character to be. Maybe they're literally you but floofy, or they're something completely different like a character on their own. 

For some people it's difficult to build out a personality for the character. Especially in the case of said character being completely different from you.

For characters you'd want to build out a bit more, I find listing a bunch of stuff out helps and then building it out from there.

I'm going to make a hypothetical character here and list a bunch of stuff out that I think may fit the character.
*INTRODUCING JAY THE RACOON!!!!!!!!*

Loves cooking
bit of an airhead
Think classic cartoon like thing 
Incredibly wholesome and loveable 
He is a baker that dabbles in sweet treats and transformative magics sometimes (Because reasons) 
Bakadere kind of character but in an adorable doofus kind of way 
genuinely likes to help people out in trying new sweets 
has a tendency to mix up orders sometimes giving people "transformative sweets"
From this little list we can start to get an idea of the kind of character Jay is going to be. 

Maybe play out a little scenario for your character.
"Jay just realised that he has ran out of flour and his store is set to open any minute now." What does he do? 
Some people find asking the character questions then thinking how they'd answer them to help them out. 

Heck, if you even like. Splice two characters personalities that exist together and see the result, could be fun. 

ALSO JUST A QUICK NOTE ON CHARACTER BACKROUNDS/BACKSTORIES!!!
A bunch of people think that you need to have this A BILLION PAGE EPIC STORY ABOUT HOW YOUR CHARACTER FOUGHT AGAINST THE FORCES OF EVIL TO TAKE THE THRONE OF GOOD AND THAT!!!! You do not need that much detail. If you want to go that route, go for it more power to you. Just know you don't need to do that. A couple of sentences or no backstory at all is fine. 

ANNNNNNNDD HERE'S A VIDEO LINK THAT MAY HELP YOU TOO!!!!
(While they may not explicitly be about making personalities for your fursona, alot of the advice given in them can be applied to your fursona)









Hope This Helps!!!


----------



## Mossymossfox (Oct 30, 2021)

Narri said:


> That would depend on what you want the character to be. Maybe they're literally you but floofy, or they're something completely different like a character on their own.
> 
> For some people it's difficult to build out a personality for the character. Especially in the case of said character being completely different from you.
> 
> ...


Thanks I’ll try it : )


----------



## Khafra (Oct 30, 2021)

Narri said:


> That would depend on what you want the character to be. Maybe they're literally you but floofy, or they're something completely different like a character on their own.
> 
> For some people it's difficult to build out a personality for the character. Especially in the case of said character being completely different from you.
> 
> ...


Haven't seen the video, but the personality for my sona was acquired during a DnD game. I used the character as a template to get art, and it kind of became a thing.
Outside of that I never felt the need for any personality to begin with.


----------



## Narri (Nov 14, 2021)

Le Bump


----------



## Narri (Dec 11, 2021)

Bump!


----------



## Narri (Jan 13, 2022)

Bumpety Bump!


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 10, 2022)

Burpity burp!


----------



## Narri (May 19, 2022)

Ok so like, Imma bump this!


----------

